# Does anyone ride with these?



## rider4life422

Mine used to break and it would HURT so i stopped wearing them. I have seen people with them at the shows though. Not sure how practical they are. It would also drive me nuts how dirt would get underneath them.


----------



## Miss Katie

I cant even maintain my natural nails once they get more than 2 mm of white lol.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I attempted to ride with them once not the word attempted


----------



## Walkamile

Many years ago I wore them and rode too. Just way too much maintenance and had to be soooo very aware all the time so as not to break one (very ouchy). 

Like a poster said above, can't even keep my natural nails looking good with horse care/chores. :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Yeah, I went through a stage a couple of years ago when I wore them all the time. I absolutely hated when dirt got under them cause I could never get it all out and when mine would break, it was always right in the middle of the quick and OMG!!! HURT! That is some of the worst pain.......like putting rubbing alcohol on a paper cut pain. LOL. And after that, every time I would even bump them, it would shoot pain up my arm. Not very fun or practical when riding a young horse or trying to rope so I stopped wearing them and never looked back. I keep my natural nails trimmed just short enough to scratch and itch and no longer. Much easier.


----------



## Dartanion

lol I've never had the acrylic nails put on but I've put on plastic ones before and they have just poped off so not too much pain. HOWEVER, I did put a little to much glue on a nail one and it glued the skin under my nail and the nail together. So you know I didn't have that little gap?? where your nail leaves the skin and becomes long? So I pulled them apart (or tried) and I RIPPED my skin in half and had a 'cut' there for about a week that hurt. My plastic nails only stay on for about 3 days If I am lucky. They also break off a lot when I am pulling my pants up.


----------



## Vidaloco

I wear my natural nails fairly long, not as long as the acrylics pictured but sort of long and I keep them painted most of the time. If one breaks I usually cut them all short. I hate all long and one short nail :lol:
Around horses and especially when tacking up it seems natural or fake will break :evil:


----------



## LeahKathleen

I get Solar Nails done a lot, but I get them fairly short. I think they just look nicer. I don't have much of a probably riding with them, but mine are never as long as the ones in the picture.


----------



## MIEventer

Umm, no. Never. 

I'm too much of a tom boy anyways and I cannot, cannot, cannot stand dirty nails. I'd go bonkers.

I gnaw my nails off when they get "too long" in my books - and besides, I play the fiddle and you cannot have long nails for that.


----------



## wild_spot

Have done, and no problems. However I have only ever ridden with the ones professionally done, and they stay on for about a month before you have to get them filled in again as they grow out. I ride mounted games which is pretty rough on nails and I only broke one nail in about 3 years, and it wasn't painful, just snapped the corner off.

Self done plastic ones? NO WAY. lol.


----------



## brookelovesparelli

I've never ridden with fake nails as i've never had them done  lol


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

UGH!
I had them fone for prom and went riding a few days later.
I was riding my friend's greenie and she bucked from a fly(i think) and right then I was adjusting my pants(the leg was bunched up) and I was leaning over.

So I fell forward and trying to catch myslef with my hand, the nail got pushed against the pummel. It hurt SOOOO bad. It popped of and was bleeding like crazy.

Never again.


----------



## kcer8

I ride on the AQHA and the ApHC circuits and gloves are "out" so most of us, even the kids have acrylic or "fake" nails. I ride with them, I trian with them, I do 10 hours of barn work a day with them. They break sometimes but for the most part I have no problems with them. I guess you just get used to them after awhile.


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

first i love your nails! haha they're really pretty. and i ride with fake nails almost all the time and they rarely ever break.


----------



## StarFeesh

I get gel nails and I ride with them all the time. I do mounted games like Wild Spot and I've never had one break on me while riding. Mine are growing out pretty long actually right now. All the pictures I posted with Melody playing Games in the picture thread, I have nails on. Lol, it's just a matter of getting used to them I think. 

The plastic ones just pop off whenever I do anything, so I don't ride with those because they simply don't stay on. xD


----------



## Dartanion

PaintLegacey RR said:


> first i love your nails! haha they're really pretty. and i ride with fake nails almost all the time and they rarely ever break.


lol the ones in the picture are not mine, they were the only picture I could find. The one's I have on right now are a purple pearl color with gold tips and along the top of the gold where the preal and gold meet is a line of gold glitter and nothet glitter line going in the other direction and opposite to those are two goldeny yellow stripes. I jumped in them yesterday and I'm in shock that they staied on hehe.


----------



## Jessabel

My trainer always has acrylic French tips. I don't know how she does it. She says it's because they're harder than natural nails, but it still seems like they'd get in the way. 

I can't even ride with natural nails half the time. I broke a nail almost halfway down last winter when Victor spooked and his neck hit my fingers. It was all bloody and I was like, "Can someone get me a Band-Aid? I don't want to stain Victor's coat." It hurt like hell, though.


----------



## Siestasgirl16

I rode in them a few times. I usually rode in gloves to keep them clean and to help not to break them off. %-)


----------



## PoptartShop

Haha I don't wear those, but I know I couldn't do it. LOL, I'd be afraid of them getting all wrecked! Even with gloves on, my nails can get a bit dirty.


----------



## Sir Drake

I have rather short nails naturally, so fake nails look nice, but are not practical to me! Lol! I had them once a few years ago. I was riding my instructor's haflinger pony with his big thick mane. When came to jumping that day, my nails were pretty much gone! Lol.


----------



## my2geldings

I have had fake nails for the last 2 years and I love them. I couldn't do without. I work with Cobalt, rode my trainer's horse and I work in the hospital setting with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## acey

I rode with fake nails after a ball and I had a jumping lesson so I put on gloves because I thought it would help them not get caught....when I finished the lesson and took my gloves off the nails were still in there!!!! groooossss. 

never again!!!


----------



## GypsyNymph

I used to have acrylic nails and I rode with them and I had no problems. I didn't have the nails that long in length so I'm sure that helped.


----------

